#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Τα χρονοδιαγράμματα των βασικών τμημάτων των Ευρωκωδίκων: EC0, EC1, EC3 & EC4 στην Ε.Ε.

## SMBD

---

----------


## cohat

Ντροπή... είναι το μόνο που μπορώ να πώ.

----------


## ERMIS

Αιδώς Αργείοι! Αίσχος ! Δυστυχώς είμαστε η χώρα του δε βαριέσαι,έλα μωρέ, εμείς κατέχουμε την αλήθεια....

----------


## Pappos

Και ξαναρωτώ γιατί ακόμα απάντηση δεν έχω πάρει. Γιατί δεν είμαστε ακόμα έτοιμοι ???




> When must Eurocodes be adopted for government construction?


Είχα πει ότι δεν πρόκειται να γίνει αυτό μέχρι το 2010 αλλά μου φαίνεται πως μιλάω μόνος μου και δεν υπολογίζεται ο λόγος μου.

----------

